# was Aqua now Lanason



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I've had my request to change my user name granted.
Aqua was used when I didnt want anyone to know I was thinking of moving to Egypt.
Now I can come out of the closet and user my normal forum user name :clap2:

So say hello the "new" me - Lanason


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I've had my request to change my user name granted.
> Aqua was used when I didnt want anyone to know I was thinking of moving to Egypt.
> Now I can come out of the closet and user my normal forum user name :clap2:
> 
> So say hello the "new" me - Lanason


lol thats ticked me when you said " you have come out the closet" ....good for you ! 
Welcome Lanason


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello new you  

Congrats for making it out of the closet :clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL at coming out.

New name noted


----------

